# 595 "winter/rain" bicycle rebuilt



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

here you go for winter or bad weather:
new 2015 Record group/DT TRICON tubeless Schwalbe ONE 22 mm/new SKS fenders/Fizik Aliante/Speedplay zero SS/FSA plasma. around 7.2 kg on the road.


----------

